# Bank



## liightfoote (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a clear approx 4inch tall Atlas Mason canning bottle bank.  Is it valuable?


----------



## liightfoote (Dec 7, 2010)

Photo:


----------



## towhead (Dec 7, 2010)

Someone is asking $30. for a pair:  

http://www.tias.com/187/PictPage/1922846127.html

 Maybe you could try the advanced search option on EBy to see if any have sold for that price.  -Julie


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 9, 2010)

Redbook says $20-$25, but I think that's a bit inflated.  They usually go for around $10 on eBay. -Tammy


----------

